# Wnd threshold?



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

What do you guys consider to be the danger zone in terms of wind speed for going on the water? 

Last week I decided to give my Rappahanock spot a shot and I probably shouldnt have - it was nasty. Today I decided to err on the side of caution.

I hate having to make my fishing decisions based on weather.com....but an experience like I had last week teaches one to watch the weather really closely.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

it depends on the body of water that you're fishin. on big open waters like the rappahanock, the bay, or open ocean i dont like goin out if it's anything over 15 or 20 really. on the flats and other more protected waters w/ less fetch to build up large chop i'll get a lil more ballsy when it comes to wind as long as i think i can catch fish.

ryan


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Also depend on the wind direction. As long as the wind is in my face on the way out, I know I'll have an easy trip back (if it doesn't change  ). My wife was very skeptical about going out with me today in 13 gusting 18, tough paddle out for her, easy cruise home.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Two foot seas and i stay home, sometimes you have seas without wind. But i draw the line at 15mph.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The nice thing about Southeastern Virginia is that there are many different areas to fish that you can find a break from the wind. I don't pay a lot of attention to the wind speed instead I look at the water conditions and know what the forcast is suppost to do while i'm out. Some times I have to change my plans and go somewhere else. Sometimes I just end up fishing on the bank.
Know your ability and don't push them. Mother Nature likes to throw curve balls.


----------

